# Expand this topic???



## power napper (Apr 2, 2005)

How about "Beeswax Products"


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Post it and they will come.........

Well, maybe??? 

You might find a few that are willing to share some of their deep dark secrets of the crafts??? 

I enjoy making soaps and candles for myself. Wish I had time for making more. I do sell a few here and there, but don't put a lot of effort into it.

Maybe if we get started a few might take some interest??


----------



## Apuuli (May 17, 2006)

"Wax Works"?
"Mind Your Beeswax"?
"Waxing Poetic"?
"Waxing and 'xplaining"?
"Wax On, Wax Often"?
"Wax Up, Doc?"?
"The Whole Ball of Wax"?


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I will talk to Barry. I think "Beeswax Products" pretty well sums it up.
Sheri


----------



## MapMan (May 24, 2007)

Apuuli said:


> "Wax Works"?
> "Mind Your Beeswax"?
> "Waxing Poetic"?
> "Waxing and 'xplaining"?
> ...



Those are great - got me laughing - thanks!

MM


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

Barry says he will update the title soon 
Sheri


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I personally like "Wax Works" but if "Beeswax Products" is what everyone wants, I will change it.

Good idea to broaden the title and forum!

- Barry


----------



## JohnK and Sheri (Nov 28, 2004)

I like "Wax Works" too.
Thanks, Barry!
Sheri


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*hive byproducts*

how about HIVE BYPRODUCTS this could tie in propolis and pollen into the discusion


----------



## Cyndi (Apr 26, 2005)

How bout.."Products of the hive" or "Wax Production"....."Wax Works" is just fine by me too,


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

If the forum is going to cover discussion of the full range of hive products, then "wax works" seems quite limiting. "Products of the hive" seems to say it all, but then the category of forums was called the same thing, so I changed it to "blessings of the hive", but I'm not thrilled with that either! 

- Barry


----------



## Mabe (Mar 22, 2005)

*Great Name!*

Thanks Barry and friends. You couldn't have picked a better name! 

(Guess I'd better go make my yearly donation!!!!)

Mabe


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Now I'm more partial to "products from the hive" but blessings is good too. Now mayby I'll post my propolis cough drops recipe.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

bee crazy said:


> Now I'm more partial to "products from the hive" but blessings is good too. Now mayby I'll post my propolis cough drops recipe.



We B waiting


----------

